# Why Not 5 Stars?



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm SOOO confused...

My very first rider, a gal from Switzerland, gave me 5 stars. How is it that THIS guy, only my 2nd rider ever, didn't give me 5 stars? He just got picked up in a BMW 535i, (so normally a SELECT car), and only had to pay for the UberX rate! And he didn't rate me 5 stars? Did I do something wrong?

So here was my 2nd rider... To my knowledge, he hasn't even rated me AT ALL. But I do know for sure he hasn't rated me 5 stars. I'm only showing 1 ride with 5 star rating on my App... (out of 2 rides)... So if he DID rate me, it wasn't a 5... Did I do something wrong?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You are quite the talker. I attempted that for a while, but I noticed my ratings have went up drastically without talking. I was a 4.67 with Lyft and now am up to a 4.94 and I barely talk and now I don't give out water. But you seem very friendly and are quite the talker. Unfortunately in this business, we don't get extra tips or ratings for talking to our passengers and being extra friendly.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback. I was wondering if that might be what it was.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I was wondering if that might be what it was.


Well most people don't rate at all. They just go on with their days.

Wow you are exactly how uber wants their drivers to be. It's how I tried to be. You seem like you are naturally very articulate and approachable. But I do get the sense that you were trying hard for the 5 stars. I used to be that way. But I appreciate tips now more than a 5 star.

At the end you thanked him very much but he should be the one thanking you, even tipping you.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

In the SLC market, I have to have 25 rides at a 4.9 star rating average in order for my BMW to start getting SELECT rides... So yeah, I have to do the UberX thing in the meantime to "build up to that"... Which really makes me irate, so you're probably right, I was probably trying too hard to practically beg him to give me 5 stars. Thanks for the input.

And, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

That was a good ride, Van. You weren't a "talker". Hang in there. Stop obsessing about ratings. The pax don't have to rate you until they request another uber.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> That was a good ride, Van. You weren't a "talker". Hang in there. Stop obsessing about ratings. The pax don't have to rate you until they request another uber.


Well I don't mean he was a yapper. I meant he was a very friendly driver who talks well. But not everyone wants that. Some guys that come in don't want to have to answer anything.


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

Can you deposit a rating into your bank?

Stop worrying about it.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I think you talk just fine, I am a talker too, can't seem to stfu, but I never had any issues with my ratings @ 4.95 Uber rating and 4.9 Lyft. I don't think it's has as much to do with how much you talk, but rather what you talk about and if it's pleasant to have a conversation with you.

Now why didn't he give you 5 stars? Well some riders don't really think about it and just forget to rate. Other might rate lower for a whatever number of reasons, you may never find out, but if you do a good job, don't try to be shady, drive safely and make sure your car is an inviting and relaxing environment, you will easily accumulate so many positive reviews that you will never have to worry about it.


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

BMWUberSLC said:


> In the SLC market, I have to have 25 rides at a 4.9 star rating average in order for my BMW to start getting SELECT rides... So yeah, I have to do the UberX thing in the meantime to "build up to that"... Which really makes me irate,.. .


Be choosy on who, when and where you pick up and find out what will happen if you don't meet 4.9?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey, I just started driving too -- weekends, for about a month. I'd say less than half of my rides have been rated.

As mentioned, you are a bit chatty. I think had he been my pax I would have figured after his first few monosyllabic replies to my thoughts/queries that he wasn't really into my thoughts on Uber or my driving experience. But that being said, I don't think you did anything wrong -- other than maybe expecting him to fawn over a BMW ride on X -- most pax don't rate their rides. 

I've worked customer service most of my adult life, people tend only to make an effort to talk about service performance when they want to complain.

Also, careful about uploading videos of your pax; my understanding is it's against Uber policy, or at least frowned upon.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA said:


> Be choosy on who, when and where you pick up and find out what will happen if you don't meet 4.9?


If I don't meet the 4.9 in the first 25 rides, apparently I'll have to keep driving UberX instead of Select. The next "bracket" is 50 rides at 4.8... Grrr


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> In the SLC market, I have to have 25 rides at a 4.9 star rating average in order for my BMW to start getting SELECT rides... So yeah, I have to do the UberX thing in the meantime to "build up to that"... Which really makes me irate, so you're probably right, I was probably trying too hard to practically beg him to give me 5 stars. Thanks for the input.
> 
> And, thanks for the compliments.


That's unfortunate that you need a 4.9 in 25 rides. All it takes is one bad pax and you'll be a 4.6 for a while. But don't worry. Just don't pick up pax with a rating less than 4.7. No pools worker.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try to pay attention to the Pax rating before I accept.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Btw, it didn't seem to me that you were "trying" for 5-stars. You genuinely seem like a chatty guy, and while you (and I) are new to this and find the experience novel/fresh/exciting, they likely find it old hat.

Don't take their silence/standoffish manner personal.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Btw, it didn't seem to me that you were "trying" for 5-stars. You genuinely seem like a chatty guy, and while you (and I) are new to this and find the experience novel/fresh/exciting, they likely find it old hat.
> 
> Don't take their silence/standoffish manner personal.


He seems very professional but unfortunately half of passengers don't wanna talk.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

I appreciate it. I don't mind silence if they're wanting silence.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> You are quite the talker. I attempted that for a while, but I noticed my ratings have went up drastically without talking. I was a 4.67 with Lyft and now am up to a 4.94 and I barely talk and now I don't give out water. But you seem very friendly and are quite the talker. Unfortunately in this business, we don't get extra tips or ratings for talking to our passengers and being extra friendly.


I think all drivers reach a point where they get tired of feeling like they have to put on a show for tips or a good rating. If I have two pax sitting in the back I only engage them if they bring me into the conversation. I enjoy talking to intelligent adults but almost never engage with teenagers. Truth is I've never given a ride where I didn't deserve a five. Most pax don't realize a 4 is failing. Uber could remedy this if they weren't such jerks


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Most pax don't realize a 4 is failing. Uber could remedy this if they weren't such jerks


 Uber is, understandably doing what's in THEIR best interest: the rating system, IMO, is a scam to get drivers who fall below "the city average" and who are willing to pony up about $60 (I've read) to get reinstated.

It's easy for them because they have a large pool of drivers who are willing to work for them under these conditions. I don't like it, but I understand it and my place in this mutually agreed upon working relationship.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> I appreciate it. I don't mind silence if they're wanting silence.


Right of course. Now I wonder how you will be if that start asking to play the music louder and louder and louder. I had that happen yesterday. Still no 5 star or tip.



tomatopaste said:


> I think all drivers reach a point where they get tired of feeling like they have to put on a show for tips or a good rating. If I have two pax sitting in the back I only engage them if they bring me into the conversation. I enjoy talking to intelligent adults but almost never engage with teenagers. Truth is I've never given a ride where I didn't deserve a five. Most pax don't realize a 4 is failing. Uber could remedy this if they weren't such jerks


Right right. I used to try to put on a show. I regret playing the music loud for a pax last night. Who does he think he is? It wasn't even the passenger it was his friend. The passenger said to his friend he doesn't care about the music as long as he gets home.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Uber is, understandably doing what's in THEIR best interest: the rating system, IMO, is a scam to get drivers who fall below "the city average" and who are willing to pony up about $60 (I've read) to get reinstated.
> 
> It's easy for them because they have a large pool of drivers who are willing to work for them under these conditions. I don't like it, but I understand it and my place in this mutually agreed upon working relationship.


I don't agree that Uber is just doing what's in their best interest. Well, yes they are, but they are also exploiting drivers simply because they can. However this will come at a huge a cost when they no longer have a semi-monopoly in the ride share business.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Hmmm, I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but IMO, they're NOT "exploiting" anyone, as far as I can tell. 
This is a freely agreed upon working arrangement; no one is forced to work for the industry that's in its infancy stage.
At the moment, conditions strongly favor them. They are "exploiting" drivers because many of us are freely wiling to be exploited.
The incentive they offered me this weekend was a joke; consequently, I'm watching Netflix and discussing Uber-life online instead of hustling tonight.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BMWUberSLC said:


> I'm SOOO confused...
> But I do no for sure he hasn't rated me 5 stars.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> ...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Hmmm, I know I'm gonna get flamed for this, but IMO, they're NOT "exploiting" anyone, as far as I can tell.
> This is a freely agreed upon working arrangement; no one is forced to work for the industry that's in its infancy stage.
> At the moment, conditions strongly favor them. They are "exploiting" drivers because many of us are freely wiling to be exploited.
> The incentive they offered me this weekend was a joke; consequently, I'm watching Netflix and discussing Uber-life online instead of hustling tonight.


You are correct in as much as no one is being forced to drive for Uber. Where I take issue is with Uber's smoke and mirrors approach to hiring new drivers. I've heard ads on the radio from Lyft, Uber probably as well, that says you can earn $1,500 a week. This is misleading at best. In fact I believe one, or both, lost a class action lawsuit because of these deceptive ads


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I think you did fine. He hit you because of your car. You're a lowly Uber driver in a car they can't dream of owning. They're bus riders because they either can't afford a car or their heap is in the shop.

Yeah, I realize it doesn't make sense. They're getting a select ride for X prices, but people are petty. Millenials will ding you all day because of that Beemer. Each time you give an X ride in that car you run the risk of a jealousy rating. They think their fare is buying that car for you and you don't deserve it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You are correct in as much as no one is being forced to drive for Uber. Where I take issue is with Uber's smoke and mirrors approach to hiring new drivers. I've heard ads on the radio from Lyft, Uber probably as well, that says you can earn $1,500 a week. This is misleading at best. In fact I believe one, or both, lost a class action lawsuit because of these deceptive ads


If you carefully listen to or read the ads they actually say "make up to" and with many Uber Black/SUV drivers in NYC $1500/week is the norm. It's just advertising that takes advantage of the ignorant. And by the number of drivers that Uber has recruited it has appeared to have worked really well.
Almost like the McDonalds ad of "I'm Loving It".


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If you carefully listen to or read the ads they actually say "make up to" and with many Uber Black/SUV drivers in NYC $1500/week is the norm. It's just advertising that takes advantage of the ignorant. And by the number of drivers that Uber has recruited it has appeared work really well.
> Almost like the McDonalds ad of "I'm Loving It".


Is that profit? After depreciation, maintenance, insurance and gas? If Uber were on the up and up the wouldn't be losing so many lawsuits. https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-agrees-to-pay-28-5-million-to-settle-rider-safety-case-1455228038


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> I've heard ads on the radio from Lyft, Uber probably as well, that says you can earn $1,500 a week. This is misleading at best. In fact I believe one, or both, lost a class action lawsuit because of these deceptive ads


I think I read something like that (make up to x-amount); seemed like BS to me. I figured if I could make about $15/hr AFTER taxes and gas, then it would be worth my time a few hours a week. I've had one weekend (last weekend) where I made about $17/hr, but that was with the "bonus" of $50.

But sure, if they're found to have violated some law, they should be punished. But I imagine the market-place will "fix" many of these issues in time -- how much time? I dunno. In the mean time, I'll exploit...I mean, I'll work for Uber as long as they meet my "needs."



Jagent said:


> but [some/many/more than enough] people are petty.


 yup.


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

BMWUberSLC said:


> If I don't meet the 4.9 in the first 25 rides, apparently I'll have to keep driving UberX instead of Select. The next "bracket" is 50 rides at 4.8... Grrr


It sounds SLC has a higher if not unrealistic barrier for new Select wannabe.
I looked at *UberSELECT in some other city, they only mention "Must complete 25 trips as a partner on the Uber platform and maintain a rating of 4.7 or better"
*
Mid-tier luxury sedans command higher fares. See our list of eligible vehicle models, but in rare circumstances other models may qualify.

Additional requirements


Must complete 25 trips as a partner on the Uber platform and maintain a rating of 4.7 or better
Model year 2008 or newer - varies by vehicle model
Leather or vinyl interior with no tears


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

BMWUberSLC said:


> To my knowledge, he hasn't even rated me AT ALL.


Most people wont rate you... on any given week i get 5-40% of people rating me.

In the last 12 weeks the most I had was ~35% Not being rated isnt bad, tney dont owe you a rating.



BMWUberSLC said:


> If I don't meet the 4.9 in the first 25 rides, apparently I'll have to keep driving UberX instead of Select. The next "bracket" is 50 rides at 4.8... Grrr


Well 2 rides... still 5.0


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Can't wait till he gets that first 3* for no reason and he is wearing that BMW out for X rides. Keep us updated. Hope Uber doesn't deactivate to for putting riders on youtube without permission for profit.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> Can't wait till he gets that first 3* for no reason and he is wearing that BMW out for X rides. Keep us updated. Hope Uber doesn't deactivate to for putting riders on youtube without permission for profit.


Hi, NCHeel... I'm not sure why you eagerly anticipate me getting a low rating AND wearing my BMW out for X rides. That doesn't seem like a very nice thing to say. Not to mention, if you read the posts before yours, I HAVE to do the X rides before I can start getting Select rides in the SLC market. It's a necessary evil.

Wishing me negative things seems like a pretty strange thing considering I've never done or said anything negative to you.

Wish you the best, enjoy your day.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Wishing me negative things seems like a pretty strange thing considering I've never done or said anything negative to you.


Welcome to the internet... where people are more brazen and like to be aholes. I myself am an ahole at times... but only to people who deserve it. Thus far you do not. I too had to do 50 trips at 4.8 to become select. Just be pleasant and do a good job and you will be there in no time.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Welcome to the internet... where people are more brazen and like to be aholes. I myself am an ahole at times... but only to people who deserve it. Thus far you do not. I to had to do 50 trips at 4.8 to become select. Just be pleasant and do a good job and you will be there in no time.


Thanks, jp300h... Yeah, if I don't hit 25 at a 4.9 then it's 50 at a 4.8... ugh... So I'm beginning to feel your pain.

Was it worth it once you got there?

I DID get my first tip today. Took a guy to the liquor store, stopped the ride, he got back in, we did a NEW ride, stopped off at a convenience store on the way back to his house, and he tipped me $10 for the ride and doing the stops... Haven't seen if he rated me a 5 star yet though, (it's still showing only one 5 star ride, and I'm 8 rides in now)...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Thanks, jp300h... Yeah, if I don't hit 25 at a 4.9 then it's 50 at a 4.8... ugh... So I'm beginning to feel your pain.
> 
> Was it worth it once you got there?
> 
> I DID get my first tip today. Took a guy to the liquor store, stopped the ride, he got back in, we did a NEW ride, stopped off at a convenience store on the way back to his house, and he tipped me $10 for the ride and doing the stops... Haven't seen if he rated me a 5 star yet though, (it's still showing only one 5 star ride, and I'm 8 rides in now)...


When I did it, there was no 25 ride option... only 50. I have never dipped below 4.95.
Yes definitely worth it. I do almost all select rides with exception to high surges or destination.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

jp300h said:


> When I did it, there was no 25 ride option... only 50. I have never dipped below 4.95.
> Yes definitely worth it. I do almost all select rides with exception to high surges or destination.


Oh wow... What market are you in that you get a lot of Select rides in? Apparently SLC is a bit saturated at the moment... But, hoping my strategic planning of being in the right places for the right riders will pay off for Select once I get there. I've logged into the rider app multiple times and there are typically 7 to 8 Select drivers literally right around my house each time I've checked...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Oh wow... What market are you in that you get a lot of Select rides in? Apparently SLC is a bit saturated at the moment... But, hoping my strategic planning of being in the right places for the right riders will pay off for Select once I get there. I've logged into the rider app multiple times and there are typically 7 to 8 Select drivers literally right around my house each time I've checked...


Orlando. Several affluent areas as well as large convention area with many business travelers.
My most recent strategy has been doing some select in between lyft hourly guarantee hours. There is no lyft premiere here, but the hourly guarantees make it worthwhile.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh nice! Vacation land!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Oh nice! Vacation land!


Lol...for some. I myself need a vacation from the vacationers.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha, makes sense! But, hopefully being out-of-towners, they TIP!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Haha, makes sense! But, hopefully being out-of-towners, they TIP!


Yes... people do tip here. Which certainly helps


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You're better off if they don't rate. My experience is I average about 40 trips a week with 15 of those being rated. To average 4.9* you can only have one 4* rating. Lots of riders do not understand the rating system so they believe 4* is a good thing. 4.8 at 50 is obtainable.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Well I'm still hoping for 4.9 at 25 rides... So I can finally go Select and actually use my car for the luxury of it, and not just UberX lucky riders...

I now am showing 2 "5 Star Tips" on my app...


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

It's pretty simple; a good % of pax don't rate, just because.

If you absolutely _must_ find a reason he didn't give you 5 stars, within
the first 10 seconds of your trip you told him where you lived (NO!),
asked him about his work (NO!) and asked him about his Uber habits (NO!).

He was a non-talker who wanted to be left alone with his smartphone, not 
have a conversation with you. You're actually lucky that he didn't rate you 
3 or 4 stars.

It's funny, you're talking as though 25 or 50 rides is such a long way out
in the future. There are plenty of guys that knock out 25+ in a single
day, but I don't know what your market is like. Maybe its really slow.

Want to greatly increase your chances of getting 50 5star ratings?

First of all,don't be chatty with pax, unless they initiate the conversation.

Also, put a selection of magazines, water, gum, mints, snacks and an aux
cord within arms reach of pax. The trick is though, DON'T TALK about any
of them. For instance, don't ask pax if they want some water or something
as that question alone will be enough for some of them to rate you lower.

Just have it there, and it's obvious the stuff is there for pax use.

Most pax won't even touch any of the stuff. a good % of them, however, even 
if they don't consume any of it, will appreciate the fact you have gone the
extra mile for them, and go out of their way to give you 5 stars.

Don't forget to take all that crap out of your car once you have 50 5 star trips.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, JasonB.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

FYI, I think the pax have up to 72 hrs to rate their ride.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks LA_Native. I've also heard they get a reminder or something when they go to book their next ride. That's a bummer 'cause they may have forgotten the experience.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah. 
Or they could confuse a good ride wit another ride. 
I also read that Uber sometimes delays updating the ratings.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Exactly, they could think that "I" was the crappy ride...

I wonder why'd they'd delay the rating...


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I think their stated rationale is to discourage retaliatory ratings.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Jason Arroyo said:


> Can you deposit a rating into your bank?
> Stop worrying about it.


I don't drive uber, but drive LYFT. I got deactivated by uber due to low ratings, so YES you can deposit ratings in the bank. After the greeting, I only hold a conservation if the rider initiates one, most do! uber...4.3 Now on LYFT 4.7 and climbing



DRider85 said:


> Right of course. Now I wonder how you will be if that start asking to play the music louder and louder and louder. I had that happen yesterday. Still no 5 star or tip.
> Right right. I used to try to put on a show. I regret playing the music loud for a pax last night. Who does he think he is? It wasn't even the passenger it was his friend. The passenger said to his friend he doesn't care about the music as long as he gets home.


I had two girls that wanted the music loud, She rated me a 5... Her comment was ""HE WAS THE BEST LYFT DRIVER EVER!!! Love everything about the experience and love his taste in music 10 stars !!!"


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

WOW, deactivated for being a 4.3? What the...


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> WOW, deactivated for being a 4.3? What the...


uber SUCKS! Live in Alabama, drove to Atlanta (3 hours) Fri evening, arrived at 4PM, from the very minute I turned on my app it was non-stop. On the way home, I set the destination to BHM, in 1 minute I got a ping to exit 44 from within the I285. an extra $25.00 to go home.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Dang...


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Dang...
> 
> Was non stop from the time I got there (Fri evening) till I left, Sat morning


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

get used to it, people can not manage there own expectations for a $5 ride


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree with JasonB , when a dude gets in the back seat and immediately gets on his phone you leave him alone. He's not interested in you at all. Half of these pax won't remember you the second they step out of your car.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

"I bought a car I cannot afford and now drive Uber to pay the note"


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

5StarPartner said:


> "I bought a car I cannot afford and now drive Uber to pay the note"


Oh you did? That sucks.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

BMWUberSLC said:


> I'm SOOO confused...
> 
> My very first rider, a gal from Switzerland, gave me 5 stars. How is it that THIS guy, only my 2nd rider ever, didn't give me 5 stars? He just got picked up in a BMW 535i, (so normally a SELECT car), and only had to pay for the UberX rate! And he didn't rate me 5 stars? Did I do something wrong?
> 
> So here was my 2nd rider... To my knowledge, he hasn't even rated me AT ALL. But I do know for sure he hasn't rated me 5 stars. I'm only showing 1 ride with 5 star rating on my App... (out of 2 rides)... So if he DID rate me, it wasn't a 5... Did I do something wrong?


If you go to Twitter and search "Uber", go to the latest and check out the feedback. Most of the riders, specially black people hate to talk, coments like this are the most common and that is a downrate waiting to happen.








Notice the amount of likes and retweets?

Also asking for a good rating will push your pax to downrate, is like they don't want to be told what to do.

Nice car, too nice for UberX.
Good luck.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Good info. Thank you.

And yeah, I certainly don't want to be driving X for long... I'm 11 trips in towards that 25 now... So far only been rated 3 times.


----------



## TeeDub (Apr 21, 2017)

JasonB said:


> It's pretty simple; a good % of pax don't rate, just because.
> 
> Also, put a selection of magazines, water, gum, mints, snacks and an aux
> cord within arms reach of pax. The trick is though, DON'T TALK about any
> ...


I've heard this advice many times. But where do you physically put it in your car? It seems like a great idea without logistics. The magazines can obvi go in the pockets of the seats. The aux cord is a little clumsy but can work. But where are you physically displaying water, mints, snacks, etc. that isn't completely a nuisance when you have several people in the car, or they want to both enter/exit through the same door and slide through, etc.

I've been thinking about this for a while. If I invent some solution, y'all can watch me on Shark Tank!! LOL


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TeeDub said:


> I've heard this advice many times. But where do you physically put it in your car? It seems like a great idea without logistics. The magazines can obvi go in the pockets of the seats. The aux cord is a little clumsy but can work. But where are you physically displaying water, mints, snacks, etc. that isn't completely a nuisance when you have several people in the car, or they want to both enter/exit through the same door and slide through, etc.
> 
> I've been thinking about this for a while. If I invent some solution, y'all can watch me on Shark Tank!! LOL


There are plenty of 4.9+ star drivers who don't offer any of this stuff. I keep an aux cord in the glove compartment on the rare occasion somebody asks for one. If they want to charge they can borrow my charger. If they ask for gum or a mint I keep some in the compartment next to me. I never offer any of this. That's it.

Edit: I've been meaning to put tissues in the car. I've had a lot of pax with snotty noses lately.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Worry about ratings, don't worry about how much money you make. Uber always has the last laugh!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> I'm SOOO confused...
> 
> My very first rider, a gal from Switzerland, gave me 5 stars. How is it that THIS guy, only my 2nd rider ever, didn't give me 5 stars? He just got picked up in a BMW 535i, (so normally a SELECT car), and only had to pay for the UberX rate! And he didn't rate me 5 stars? Did I do something wrong?
> 
> So here was my 2nd rider... To my knowledge, he hasn't even rated me AT ALL. But I do know for sure he hasn't rated me 5 stars. I'm only showing 1 ride with 5 star rating on my App... (out of 2 rides)... So if he DID rate me, it wasn't a 5... Did I do something wrong?


Tip- when they are looking st their phone, they don't want to talk. That being said if he didn't rate you or rated you low it's cause your damn cute and he felt insecure. The ladies are gonna LOVE you! Heck...I think I love you


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Freebyrdie said:


> Tip- when they are looking st their phone, they don't want to talk. That being said if he didn't rate you or rated you low it's cause your damn cute and he felt insecure. The ladies are gonna LOVE you! Heck...I think I love you


Haha, thanks freebyrdie! I actually didn't even know he was looking at his phone until I reviewed the video...


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Overall i think the whole trip was great until you said "Make sure to give me 5 stars, thank you"

I don't usually say it but if i was gonna do it, I would rephrase it to, "If this trip has been pleasant for you, please rate me at the end of the trip, thank you"


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, asriznet...

Actually, what I said was "I'm going to rate YOU 5 stars" to the rider...


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Thanks, asriznet...
> 
> Actually, what I said was "I'm going to rate YOU 5 stars" to the rider...


ah okay, i must have heard it wrong then, apologise!


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Thanks, asriznet...
> 
> Actually, what I said was "I'm going to rate YOU 5 stars" to the rider...


I used to do that and found it was confusing to the rider. Many of them don't even know they're being rated. They assume you're asking for 5 stars. Unless the subject of ratings has come up during the ride there's no reason to even go there.


----------



## Shrimpy (Dec 19, 2016)

Speak only when spoken to is my golden rule . Pax have phoneface / I am a rolling phone booth . Nobody wants to listen to my poop.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You and passenger were fine. As many have said, unlike Driver the Passenger does not have to rate. Concerning any kind of _Rating_ I like to say-

_Haters love to hate, but lovers hate to love.
_
Good luck and welcome to UP!


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, UberLaLa and Shrimpy and Coachman.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

yeah looking at my weekly ratings report, i only get rated for about 50% of my total number of trips... in my experience the ratings don't matter much for me now because there are times we as drivers feel we are rated unfairly but this is not a big worry as we can cover up easily, getting an average 4.7 is pretty simple as long as there's no consistent complains on a certain major issue. What keeps me going though are the 5 star comments i get from riders especially those personalized type not just a "thank you" message...


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

Looked to me like you provided him an exemplary ride in a nice vehicle that he got to use at a discount. As stated several times, an abnormally high percentage of riders just don't rate period (at least in my market). Runs about 35% of total rides rated in my case. If you keep up that pleasant demeanor, stay personable and be selective on the pings you accept (i.e steer clear of riders with <4.7 on their rating) you should meet your goals in due time. Good luck out there and hope to hear how you fare.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Tool727 said:


> Looked to me like you provided him an exemplary ride in a nice vehicle that he got to use at a discount. As stated several times, an abnormally high percentage of riders just don't rate period (at least in my market). Runs about 35% of total rides rated in my case. If you keep up that pleasant demeanor, stay personable and be selective on the pings you accept (i.e steer clear of riders with <4.7 on their rating) you should meet your goals in due time. Good luck out there and hope to hear how you fare.


I have noticed that looking quickly to make sure they're over 4.7 did seem to make a difference. It's funny, right now I'm avoiding picking up riders because its raining constantly here, and quite frankly I don't want to take that car out for an UberX ride and take my chance with the wrong pax with all the rain. Right now I've done 11 trips, 5 ratings, 2 tips, 1 compliment (no note).


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> I have noticed that looking quickly to make sure they're over 4.7 did seem to make a difference. It's funny, right now I'm avoiding picking up riders because its raining constantly here, and quite frankly I don't want to take that car out for an UberX ride and take my chance with the wrong pax with all the rain. Right now I've done 11 trips, 5 ratings, 2 tips, 1 compliment (no note).


I always avoid the rain too, though it's pretty rare here in LV. Keeps the Select car cleaner, and less obviously cleaner on those floormats and leather seats as well.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah with mine being the extremely light tan interior, you can see EVERYTHING if there's a speck of dirt/dust, etc... Can't hide anything, so completely avoiding the rain.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

BMWUberSLC said:


> I have noticed that looking quickly to make sure they're over 4.7 did seem to make a difference. It's funny, right now I'm avoiding picking up riders because its raining constantly here, and quite frankly I don't want to take that car out for an UberX ride and take my chance with the wrong pax with all the rain. Right now I've done 11 trips, 5 ratings, 2 tips, 1 compliment (no note).


when you stabilize after 500 rides average.......your curiosity may lead you to pick up low rated riders. I have done that and found most of them to be quite nice. You see......drivers will also rate unfairly low.



BMWUberSLC said:


> I have noticed that looking quickly to make sure they're over 4.7 did seem to make a difference. It's funny, right now I'm avoiding picking up riders because its raining constantly here, and quite frankly I don't want to take that car out for an UberX ride and take my chance with the wrong pax with all the rain. Right now I've done 11 trips, 5 ratings, 2 tips, 1 compliment (no note).


11 trips......so innocent.....c'mere! Lol


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha


----------



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

Been doing Uber since 2013 thousands of rides 4.9 rating. I say the following things when a passenger gets in (this will help you gauge if they are the quiet type or the chatty type).

1. Hello X
2. After starting trip, can you confirm your destination.
3. 1-2 minutes after starting to drive I ask "How's your day, morning (if early) going? I follow their cues. The quiet type will just say "Good and don't talk anymore" the chatty types will start talking about their day and then ask you a question back, then you can keep the convo going.
4. Usually the chatty type will tip you at then end of the ride, act like is an act of God and Thanks them and say you really appreciate the gesture.

I only give water for long rides, 25 minutes plus.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

BMWUberSLC said:


> Yeah with mine being the extremely light tan interior, you can see EVERYTHING if there's a speck of dirt/dust, etc... Can't hide anything, so completely avoiding the rain.


On that note, do you keep your OEM floor mats in while you drive, or do you use inexpensive aftermarket mats?

Even though mine are black (black interior), I'm thinking of picking up some cheap mats, at least for the back.


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

So far I still have the upgraded OEM mats... But, I've been looking for a low-cost "throwaway" version that would fit and look nice.



Quatro40 said:


> Been doing Uber since 2013 thousands of rides 4.9 rating. I say the following things when a passenger gets in (this will help you gauge if they are the quiet type or the chatty type).
> 
> 1. Hello X
> 2. After starting trip, can you confirm your destination.
> ...


Good suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah this guy obviously didn't want to chat you could tell by his short answers . He did open up a bit though , I ask a couple basic questions and if I get short answers I just don't talk the rest of the trip .

Also you have to have 25 rides and maintain a 4.9 rating before they add select (you can also get it after 50 and 100 with 4.8 and 4.7) . Then you have to request a select only profile otherwise you'll get x and select rides .

Also the majority of riders don't even rate at all they're not required to . Also I wouldn't say "rate me 5 stars" when you drop them off , they're either gonna rate you or their not . Just some basic advice after almost 4k rides

Also as a fellow BMW guy nice ride

Also on the floor mats since you're in Salt Lake City I'd highly recommend getting some Weather Tech mats , at least in the back . You can find them used on craigslist all the time for over 50% off MSRP . I have them in my BMW, Explorer and Passatt . People will get in with muddy feet and you don't wanna ruin that nice carpet


----------



## BMWUberSLC (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks UberDezNutz


----------

